# Kansas trail cam



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are a few trail cam pics from Kansas, now if we can only out-wit a big old mature monster.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

These bucks as well some others have not been killed, very little pressure on the lease. Hopefully they are much bigger.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Man those are big buck's.Good luck go get'em...


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck, those are awesome.
Which part of the state?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

You will have your hands full.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

very nice.....Kansas hunting is on my bucket list


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*Wakeeney, Ks 2008*

Central kansas, however the entire state is excellent. This is a video from northwest Kansas. Kansas is the ticket.


----------

